

Brain: Searching for the first PC virus in Pakistan - thekevan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnedOWfPKT0&fmt=22

======
redthrowaway
I found the (non)reaction to Mikko's gift to be kind of odd. In western
cultures, a gift like that would show a lot of thought and consideration and
probably be quite sentimental. They didn't seem to know what to make of it. I
wonder if it's just a difference in gift-giving traditions between Pakistan
and the West.

~~~
mikkohypponen
I don't know. I thought they appreciated it when I gave it.

